# Please remove



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

Hello, I need some comments removed from my grow journal. 

I specifically asked for things like this not to be posted and they follow me to post them anyway.


SirGreenThumb said:


> Free free to post in my thread. I only have a couple of rules:
> 
> 1. *DO NOT bring politics into this thread and anyone who does report their posts immediately without quoting them or responding to them. If you quote a post it makes the job of the mods that much harder as they have to determine which post to leave. So to make it simple for everyone, just don't quote and hit report. *
> 
> ...





see4 said:


> So to be specific with this request, you wont be calling me an idiot and posting spam comments to "fuck with me"?





UncleBuck said:


> just to be clear, should i not mention your belief that crime can be most closely associated with skin color, as it can be seen as political?
> 
> to me, those white supremacist beliefs of yours are more racial rather than political, so i think i should be free to bring that up in your thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

@see4 

@abandonconflict 

@mr sunshine 

@Unclebaldrick 

@londonfog 

@travisw 
'
@Hazydat620


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> @see4
> 
> @abandonconflict
> 
> ...


What's wrong, need backup?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What's wrong, need backup?


no, i wanted them to share in the entertainment of you whining!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hello, I need some comments removed from my grow journal.
> 
> I specifically asked for things like this not to be posted and they follow me to post them anyway.


U made your gf get an abortion?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

@Gary Goodson 

@neosapien 

@Metasynth 

@ODanksta


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hello, I need some comments removed from my grow journal.
> 
> I specifically asked for things like this not to be posted and they follow me to post them anyway.


Hello, so it's ok for you to go around making disparaging remarks about people, call people idiots, post memes about them being butthurt, but it's not ok for us to ask you why you are doing it?

Chin up buddy! Your plants look swell!!


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2015)

I saw* Please Remove* and I thought SirGreenthumb was asking for help with another abortion.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

see4 said:


> Hello, so it's ok for you to go around making disparaging remarks about people, call people idiots, post memes about them being butthurt, but it's not ok for us to ask you why you are doing it?
> 
> Chin up buddy! Your plants look swell!!


All I asked was for it to stay out of my grow journal. 

Takes a real piece of shit to ruin a grow journal on a grow site.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> All I asked was for it to stay out of my grow journal.
> 
> Takes a real piece of shit to ruin a grow journal on a grow site.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I saw* Please Remove* and I thought SirGreenthumb was asking for help with another abortion.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> All I asked was for it to stay out of my grow journal.
> 
> Takes a real piece of shit to ruin a grow journal on a grow site.


Why do you hate freedom of speech. Why do you limit those freedoms ?


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> All I asked was for it to stay out of my grow journal.
> 
> Takes a real piece of shit to ruin a grow journal on a grow site.


Gee wiz buddy, calling me a piece of shit doesn't seem very civil to me. Can you go ahead and report yourself?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Why do you hate freedom of speech. Why do you limit those freedoms ?


Actually abuse of other members is against the rules. Should I post the rule or do you know it?

I'm sure you've read it since you are here in this section.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I really have no reason to dignify anything else with a response since so many people need to be called to gang up on one person for not wanting dumb shit posted in their grow journal.


I don't care about your journal. I just want to know why you're making would be mothers kill their babies? That's sick man, women don't recover from that type of thing. depression usually leads to suicide or self inflicted wounds..watch her closely it's your responsibility now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't care about your journal. I just want to know why you're making would be mothers kill their babies? That's sick man, women don't recover from that type of thing. depression usually leads to suicide or self inflicted wounds..watch her closely it's your responsibility now.


I didn't.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Actually abuse of other members is against the rules. Should I post the rule or do you know it?
> 
> I'm sure you've read it since you are here in this section.


I'm sorry, when you say abuse other members, are you referring to you calling me an idiot and a loser and posting memes about me being butthurt, or are you referring to me asking you why you are posting those things? Please advise.

*Edit: Oh, and you just called me a "piece of shit", not but 10 minutes ago.

Is that what you mean by abuse of other members?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Actually abuse of other members is against the rules. Should I post the rule or do you know it?
> 
> I'm sure you've read it since you are here in this section.


sometimes love seems a lot like abuse, like when you rushed your girlfriend into an abortion.

i'm sure she was traumatized, but you did it becasue you loved her.

well, this is how we go about showing our love for you, gggertettnmmbmb.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Actually abuse of other members is against the rules. Should I post the rule or do you know it?
> 
> I'm sure you've read it since you are here in this section.


What exactly should we deem abuse ? Would you say forcing your girlfriend to get an abortion abuse? Please elaborate on abuse


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)

Why do you keep changing your avatar every few minutes, shit is freaking me out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

How cool is it you all have to make shit up and talk about my wife. 

Big men you all are.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Why do you keep changing your avatar every few minutes, shit is freaking me out.


Sorry, I'm trying to find another one and the only way to see is to change it and look and change it and look...

Yeah. I think I like this one, so I'm gonna keep it for a bit. I wont change again for at least 24 hours.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How cool is it you all have to make shit up and talk about my wife.
> 
> Big men you all are.


When did you get married ? Congrates...planning on having any children...oops never mind


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How cool is it you all have to make shit up and talk about my wife.
> 
> Big men you all are.


say whaaaaaat?



SirGreenThumb said:


> I suggest you stop trying to circle jerk chesus and buck, and stop pretending you know me. I already sold my soul to the devil, and now it's time for me to anal rape your wife in front of you while you bake me cookies.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How cool is it you all have to make shit up and talk about my wife.
> 
> Big men you all are.



you so silly, ggrgrgegnenneththbb.



SirGreenThumb said:


> Does your manatee wife know that you have a very odd obsession with little asian boys penises?
> 
> I see you being one of the mentally ill individuals that go on a shooting rampage because a little asian boy told you NO!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2015)

How many of you stand outside abortion clinics with signs? 

LoL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

ggrnenenthhutbgbgu, why you so mean?



SirGreenThumb said:


> Mad is you after your wife gets through sucking that black dick then kisses you goodnight.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Speaking of being lazy, how about you go get a job? Oh wait, you can't because you threw out your back from trying to lift your fat manatee of a wife.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I haven't made one comment about his wife


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2015)

I've had a 6 pack and a shit load of cherry bomb and this thread has really made me laugh.

 To everyone involved


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

Looks to me GreenThumb that you have some serious anger issues you need to take care of. And bringing people's wives into the discussion is completely childish, disrespectful and foolish. And worst of all, you immediate play the victim card as soon as you say stupid shit, which is just about every time you open your mouth.


----------



## abandonconflict (May 18, 2015)

If I post in this thread will you threaten to come find me and murder me with a fire arm like you did before? Or will you try to goad me into coming to Alabama where you will murder me with a firearm? Will you then proceed to insist that you love fighting and have never lost a fight? 

Forcing your girlfriend to get an abortion is fucked up. If you still want to fight, I'm in Bali now and you're welcome to come here and get thumped.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

Why is GreenThumb so violent? He plays the victim role really well for someone who likes to fight and shoot people. Very Zimmerman of GreenThumb.


----------



## abandonconflict (May 18, 2015)

see4 said:


> Why is GreenThumb so violent? He plays the victim role really well for someone who likes to fight and shoot people. Very Zimmerman of GreenThumb.


I bet he would cry if he got punched in the face, then go right for his fire arm. He should not start so much conflict.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I bet he would cry if he got punched in the face, then go right for his fire arm. He should not start so much conflict.


He should abandon conflict.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> Why is GreenThumb so violent? He plays the victim role really well for someone who likes to fight and shoot people. Very Zimmerman of GreenThumb.











that is an apt analogy.


----------

